# Electric Fence ??



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

See, I knew I'd have questions right away. 

I'm putting up temporary electric fencing for the goats for while they eat down the brush, and once our yard is under control I can get permanent fencing in. We also have coyotes around here that have killed our neighbor's goats before. 


I purchased a 164' roll of Zareba electric netting and an AC powered, 6 joule output, 100 mile, low impedance charger. We have heavy weed conditions, so it sounded like the charger to go with.

My main question is, can you buy too strong of a charger for the goats? I mean, my goats are 10 weeks old and little. It won't hurt them, will it? I really want to protect them from the coyotes, but I don't want to hurt them in the process.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, you can have a electric fence kill a goat, but it is not like it will if it just shocks them. Make sure it is a fence that will pulse. 

If you have coyotes that are known to be there, remember they will jump the fence to get to them. 

I have a electric fence that is one strand just wire and one that is electric, and it does that overe and over, for four strand of each. I have had my goats get shocked, and they jump like crazy and stay away from the fence most the time. I have big Bucks that just laugh at me as they go right through the fence. :laugh: 

It is funny, how when they get shocked, they can hear and smell the electric fence.


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I just wanted to make sure. I figured it was okay, but I'm new to this...


----------



## xxLavenderxDreamsxx (Apr 28, 2012)

>>>>>>sweetgoats: I have big Bucks that just laugh at me as they go right through the fence.

I've goat a herd that somehow knows when the wire is off and will lean their weight on it. Meanwhile, I who have been shocked to the point of screaming, am deathly afraid of electric wires. :doh: sometimes I think they're secretly laughing at me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what was said... :thumb: 





As to the big bucks going through it...do you have a strand on the bottom ...mid section where their head is or a bit lower and top?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

I have seen goats that knew they would be shocked but run fast and take the jolt and keep on going. We had pigs and ran wire too, we had one that was always out and I watched him one day. He sat 100' away and looked at that fence and just squeeled and squeeled then after about 5 minutes of that he ran full throttle right through it, I guess he knew he was going to get shocked and got the squeeling out of the way before he hit it. I also had a goose step on the bottom wire and get his head stuck on a barb next wire up and that is just the way I found him dead of course. And that is a Gallagher 2 jule charger which had 6 hot wires about 3 miles long on it, that I need to sell come to think of it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I spent 2 days putting a hot fence up for my goats to eat some brush, I got a solar one and it impules, the main issue is that the 'shock' was to far apart, buy the time they got half way threw it would zap them and they would run threw. I figured after they knew it would zap them I could put them back in and they would stay, nope!!! Now I do have another one, it plugs into a outlet, and it will zap all the time, I put that up around the hay lot, and it has got them so good that it is not even on and they stay away from it.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

We have the electric netting and have found that the goats can become tangled in it. When we first introduce them to the area we stay within eat shot in case anyone gets tangled. Usually once everyone gets a shock they know to stay away. Our bucks have done great in the electric netting.


----------

